

Hacker News clone for for hi tech entrepreneurs like us - ethanhuynh
http://asian-startups.appspot.com/
You don't live in the US and your startup doesn't base in Silicon Valley? You have a passion, an idea, but think you don't have enough support from your community? well, it could be harsh for you, for people like us, but the beautiful part is we can change that, and this is the first step, we can form a community for people like us, to share thoughts and ideas as well as struggles in your life as an entrepreneur and we can support each other. we can survive and succeed in harsh environments and we will. It's always better when we're together
======
andr
No offense to your project, but if you feel disadvantaged from not being in
the Silicon Valley, segregating yourself into your own aggregator is not in
your advantage. Plus, if I recall correctly about half of HN users are not US
based.

Also, your title is misleading.

~~~
ethanhuynh
the disadvantages are clear, and I won't discuss about them or cry out for
help. What we mean is that we must work double hard to earn what we deserve,
maybe you're lucky to live in a country with not-so-harsh startup culture,
we're unlucky, we live in Vietnam, and Thailand, and it's harsh here, (I think
maybe because you heard the word "harsh" so often in your startup life that
now you see it as an everyday word) we have the same dream with the guys in
Silicon Valley to build our own startups and be a success, we hope we could
make an impact with this project by supporting people like us to continue with
their dreams, just by sharing stuffs and experience that helped us survive til
this day

------
ethanhuynh
You don't live in the US and your startup doesn't base in Silicon Valley? You
have a passion, an idea, but think you don't have enough support from your
community? well, it could be harsh for you, for people like us, but the
beautiful part is we can change that, and this is the first step, we can form
a community for people like us, to share thoughts and ideas as well as
struggles in your life as an entrepreneur and we can support each other. we
can survive and succeed in harsh environments and we will. It's always better
when we're together

